# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Problemas con la foto avatar

## Magic Jose Luis

Buenas,pues desde que ingrese,estoy buscando fotos para ponermela de avatar,pero todas las que encuentro (que me gustan) no me deja ponerlas,y no se porque,porque cogo el tamaño que indica...

A ver si alguien me podria ayudar...

Gracias y salu2

----------


## Iban

¿En qué formato están, y qué tamaño tienen?

----------


## Magic Jose Luis

.jpg,pero el tamaño no lo se...Salu2

PD:No se le tamaño,pero iene el mismo o menor que el que te dice que debe tener...Eso seguro...Salu2

----------


## Pulgas

El problema, casi seguro, está en la resolución.
Una imagen se rige por dos parámetros: el tamaño (en tu caso puede ser menor al que se exige) y la resolución (la calidad de imagen en pantalla, para que nos aclaremos). Si es pequeña en tamaño, pero tiene una resolución muy grande, el foro no la acepta. Tienes que bajar la resolución y, para ello, has de meterte en un programa de tratamiento de imágenes.

----------


## MagNity

para ser más precisos, para que no te de problemas debería tener una resolución de 72dpi (72 pixeles por pulgada).

----------


## Maguician

Pues yo he puesto unas 5 fotos diferentes, y ninguna me funciona, ni me sale cuando comento...Así que no se que hacer...¿Una ayuda?

----------


## Maguician

¡Ya sale!Pero la que ahora no sale es la del perfil...

----------


## Magnano

Mira que la compativilidad y tamaño sean los adecuados.

----------


## Danielflow

Bajate el photoscape de softonic.com con eso modificas el tamaño de las fotos en el editor...no es el photochop, pero es gratis!:D

----------


## b12jose

O puedes bajarte el GIMP que tiene casi todas las opciones del photoshop, además existen mil tutoriales:P Sin olvidar lo mejor de todo... es software libre :Wink1:  

pd. también es gratis

----------

